# Cabela's



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

Anyone on here, hear anything of Cabela's moving into the old Sports World Stadium?


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

I think their web site usually says where they are building or are where they are planning on building.


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

Sports World, in Minot?
They shut down???
I used to go there and play bball...........was nice to have a place inside that you didnt have to pay!


----------



## swift (Jun 4, 2004)

I just went through the cabelas website and nothing is mentioned in ND. Incidently every Cabelas retail store is along an interstate with many near intersecting interstates. Minot doesn't fit the mold. But we can hope.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

swift said:


> I just went through the cabelas website and nothing is mentioned in ND. Incidently every Cabelas retail store is along an interstate with many near intersecting interstates. Minot doesn't fit the mold. But we can hope.


Nope,not every retail store is along an interstate.

The one in East Grand Forks is in the middle of town.

It should have been built along I-29.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

> The one in East Grand Forks is in the middle of town.
> 
> It should have been built along I-29.


They got a big chunk of $ and Tax breaks for 7 yrs to build in EGF.


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

Sportsworld in Minot was recently purchased by a private party. Plans are to open a sports bar upstairs and a couple of eating places on the ground floor.


----------



## swift (Jun 4, 2004)

The EGF store is in a town that is along an interstate. Before everyone points out that EGF is not GF they are the same metro area in my mind. Look at there websit it shows maps all the stores are referenced by interstates.


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

There was more talk of Cabelas or a store like it in the soon to be vacant walmart in Minot.

TC


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

Springer said:


> > The one in East Grand Forks is in the middle of town.
> >
> > It should have been built along I-29.
> 
> ...


I think that's the price to pay to put in a Cabela's in your town. The new store in Rogers Minnesota got a 10 year tax break.


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

That would be good for minot scheels has not had much competition since northwest sporting goods and big bear left


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

You really notice it with gun prices no need to deal no competition! Except for walmart, kmart sad.

TC


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

The old Wal-mart would definately be a better local, much more parking!

I can keep hoping though can't I?


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Wal-Mart is the #1 sporting goods retailer.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

While I understand your want for competition, ND is much better off with out them in the state! They are already influencing the price of land in and around the state of ND. No reason to give them any more opportunity!!!!!!!

Only if the product is at or near wholesale will I buy anything from them!


----------



## Van Wey (Jul 15, 2005)

Sorry, but you cant beat Cabelas!!!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

So Ron, your ethics can be bought?????


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

Ron, don't get me wrong I hate big companies that pay crap and get handouts like walmart and cabelas. I was just stating facts or things I have heard not what I believe in. Does anybody know what Cabela's pays? I know guys who work at sheels and its not as if you are wearing a blue smock for 8k a year! but its not the best thing in the world. I was shocked to hear Cabela's got a handout at our expense but than again I wasn't, thats business as usual now days.

TC


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Dan I see your point! I guess paying more at another outlet would more than likely insure that place stays around! I guess I should rethink my position! Thanks!

I was not referring to wages paid, but the underwriting of outfitters and such, giving them the ability to price others off prime land, which causes them to seek additional ground! And so the snowball gathers speed while the freelance hunters who are their major purchasers get buried at the bottom of the hill!


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

If you guys are looking for cheap guns you should hope for a Fleet Farm. I have been looking for a youth gun and at Scheel's Cabelas SW, a youth 870 is $259 at FF they are $219. Now you cant tell me that FF is losing money on this gun I would say the other 3 are just making more $.


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

The myth some people believe is that all retailers pay the same wholsale price. Not true in almost all business. Walmart will buy in such volume that at first its a great idea to the producer and then in the next comming orders lower the price they will pay for the product, meanwhile most of the production being produced is destined for walmart and a larger portion of the company's sales are dependant on walmart year after year. Brilliant, not what I would call nice but hey I hate walmart. Why do you think companies like rubbermaide and schwin suffered while selling products in the largest retailer?

I use to sell guns in a sporting goods store years ago. I know what we paid for cost and I am willing to bet walmart makes 3 or 4 times as much on the 870's they sell compared to what other retailers sell them at. Thats why they like you to match prices.

TC


----------

